# Aged too long?



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

This is a question that only a handful of people can probably answer. Can you age a CC too long? Does it begin losing the "twang" and special flavors that make it special?

I ask because I want to buy a box of CORO or Siglo IV for super special occasions in the future.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, sure. Like wine cigars have a peak year where they're optimal. Some can last 10 years, some 20. It all depends on the cigar and the age. One with more oils (like a maduro) will age better then a light conneticut, but due to the nature of cigars being individually unique it makes it very difficult to determine which one peaks at what year. With coros I would say your good for 20 years without any significant losses in flavors. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Just to add to my earlier point. When you really want to age for a long time, I'd suggest completely sealing the cigars and don't give them a lot of air volume. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Thinking CORO tubos for this purpose.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I know there is no direct answer. I also understand no 2 cigars are the same. Ever had a Cohiba that was stale under 20 years old? Doubt they will be aged beyond that point.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I never resisted that long lol. I doubt many men have, so I wish you the best. 
I don't belive you should have an issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Ha! I'm sure I have less willpower than you but I want a stick that holds memories. Cigary talked about this. Graduations, weddings, birth of grandchildren. What better than a overpriced Cohiba?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cohiba cigars tend to age well...I've got 3 boxes of Cohiba Espys. ..Siglos IV and VI...that are 18 years old and taste amazing. Montecristo #2 start losing balance around 7 years...Bolis are still great after 7 years...surprisingly RASS are really good at the 5 year mark. As was said darker wrappers and full bodied cigars age best IMO.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought Sig VI was released in the early 2003/4? I have boxes from 2004 and thought it was considered the OR?

Espys on the other hand have been around longer than that.

Either way, you can't go wrong with Cohiba if stored properly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Even though I think I like my CC that I plan to smoke young at 62%, I will keep these at 65%. I know they are smokeable at 65 and hopefully they won't lose any essential oils.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

harley33 said:


> I thought Sig VI was released in the early 2003/4? I have boxes from 2004 and thought it was considered the OR?
> 
> Espys on the other hand have been around longer than that.
> 
> ...


La Línea 1492 Series (Siglo Series), which was released in 1994

Siglo IV was released in 2002 along with the other Siglo Series...I lumped them all together.......La Línea 1492 Series (Siglo Series), which was released in 1994 while the Espy was released in 89 which I started smoking in the early 90's. I inadvertently lumped the Cohibas together ...when the Siglos first came out I was all over them and still love em like my kids.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Proper storage conditions without much fluctuation is a key proponent in aging any cigar. Partagas,Bolivar.Montecristo as well as Cohiba have 'the legs' to go 20 years and longer.

What happens is the 'power' of the cigar fades to the background-no more rough edges any where.
The flavors .aromas and spice come to the forefront. These old cigars need to be sipped rather than puffed.
This lets them remain and burn cool, if you smoke them fast and get them hot you'll be missing out 
on the complexity of an aged smoked.

As for the dark wrapper and big ring gauge aging the best, it doesn't all ways have to be so imo.
I have light wrappers as well as dark on Partagas Lonsdales and Serie du Connaisseur that are between 16-21 years old that smoke like a religious experience and those ring gauges are 42 and 38 respectively.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably the best cigar I've smoked in the last few years was a 1970s Montecristo #3. Beautiful light wrapper. It was like smoking milk chocolate.

The cigar still had legs.

I have quite a few cigars between 10-25 years old, and they smoke beautifully.

Wrapper shades don't indicate anything, imho.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

MRN (Min Ron Nee), the author of the definitive book on CC's (An Illustrated Encylopaedia of Post Revolution Havana Cigars) talks in detail about the maturation periods, if fact the 3rd maturation is only obtainable by aging 20+ years.

I have several friends with large collections of boxes that old and older, I have a few myself, and the sticks I've smoked out of those boxes over the years have only gotten better.

As a rule, if kept in the right conditions, a Habanos cigar will always improve with time, and in actuality, the fullest measure of its true potential can only be realized by ultimately allowing that long, 20+ year aging period to be accomplished.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Navistar said:


> This is a question that only a handful of people can probably answer. Can you age a CC too long? Does it begin losing the "twang" and special flavors that make it special?
> 
> I ask because I want to buy a box of CORO or Siglo IV for super special occasions in the future.


Best to age cigars that fall into the" FULL BODIED" category.
Examples Cohiba Bolivar Partagas Monticristo, Vegas Robiana. Etc
And even then taste is subjective.
I would say if done properly for most peoples tastes 25 years is not out of the question.:vs_cool:


----------

